# Solved: lenovo tablet cannot play video's why?



## hisbeauty4ashes

I have an lenovo Idea Tab A1107 4.0.4 and cannot get the movies or even Youtube to play. 
Do any of you know how or what I need to get it to play? 


Thanks


----------



## bora_bora

hello there, i read a lot of reviews of lenovo idea tabs and most of them are really bad, what do you get on the screen any more information you could provide to get a more detailed image of the problem. it could be many things from your power saving preferences to a faulty vga, 

greetings


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes

I am not sure I did the best I could with the info. Umm when I try to push the Youtube play button nothing happens. So that is the best way I can answer. Sorry.


----------



## bora_bora

ok i have one more question did it ever play videos? ok i can think of one thing that MIGHT help you, do the following

1. go to Applications-> Manage Applications-> All or Apps->All
2. select youtube 
3. select force stop and clear data
4. run youtube to see if it will work

NOTE after you do the force stop and clear data it might power off to reboot, but after that it should work. i really hope that helps


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes

NO I was never able to play them. I will try what you are saying to do.

Thanks


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes

No it did not work. It is almost like there is a pop blocker or something. I am not sure what it is.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes

Well I fixed it by deleting the app in the app settings and not it works. Weird but it works. lol

Thanks


----------

